# Mercury in fish ?



## attie (Nov 10, 2006)

The FOH girl came out back last night and asked "What fish do we have that doesn't have mercury in it, it's for a pregnant customer". That got me thinking that in my opinion any Pelagic fish such as Shark [that we don't sell] or Mackerel or any surface feeding fish would be more likely to contain mercury more so than a bottom feeding reef fish such as Coral Trout or Redthroat Emperor which we do sell. Out of curiosity I followed the girl out and started up conversation with this young couple. The lady is having their first child, just found out this day, and they are very excited naturally. "I've got this book" she tells me "and Coral Trout is a big no-no so I've ordered a bacon burger and chips instead just to be sure" mmmmmmmmm!
The FOH girl is new so perhaps she didn't understand but when this nice bacon and salad burgher with chips on the side came out the lady said that she didn't want salad on the burgher. I was still talking to them so told the girl to take it back and and remove the salad, I then left them.
Next minute, back came the burgher, "There could be beetroot juice on the bun so I don't want it" so we toasted a new bun, replaced the bacon and cheese and BBQ sauce [made a new burgher]
Next minute, back came the burgher again, "I didn't want cheese". RIGHT!! Toasted yet another bun and sent it back out once more with the chips on the side.
Back came the burgher AGAIN. "I wanted the chips ON the bun NOT beside it"
That was the last straw for my good wife Carol, haven't seen her get so wild since the last time she got up me  I won't tell you what was said, but that lady won't become a regular customer ------ heard something like "go try your luck at Mc Donalds"
If this lady thinks a bacon and chip burger is better for her unborn child than a piece of fish I think she had better throw that book of knowledge away and join the real world, no wonder we have so many kids allergic to so many things now days, women like this should go see a good old fashioned doctor, not read c**** out of a book.
I realise mercury can be an issue in fish but, I eat it at least once a day and have been doing so for many years. Anybody got a link to this matter??
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2006)

I did a quick search on Google for mercury in fish and found this link among many others.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 10, 2006)

This person is just a control freak and doesn't deserve any more of your energy. But the fish situation is real. I feel sorry for the child that will grow up with her.
It's not an either/or actually. Mercury is in the deep water fish and present a real and present danger to the fetus. The fish can be eaten, just not often.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fish+mercury+levels&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 10, 2006)

> I eat it at least once a day and have been doing so for many years.


...and you're not glowing in the dark yet, are you, Wayne?

There are lots of loonies out there.  In the resto business, we seem to get to see all of 'em!


----------



## attie (Nov 10, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> This person is just a control freak and doesn't deserve any more of your energy. But the fish situation is real. I feel sorry for the child that will grow up with her.
> It's not an either/or actually. Mercury is in the deep water fish and present a real and present danger to the fetus. The fish can be eaten, just not often.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fish+mercury+levels&btnG=Google+Search


"Mercury is in deep water fish"
This book of knowledge says that Hoki is the safest fish to eat, I don't know for sure, but isn't Hoki a deep water fish. Thanks Gretchen, you've made me a happy chappy here, and thanks for the links good people.
I'm due to have my annual blood test so I might get it tested for mercury just out of curiosity


----------



## attie (Nov 10, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> ...and you're not glowing in the dark yet, are you, Wayne?
> 
> There are lots of loonies out there. In the resto business, we seem to get to see all of 'em!


I could be by tonight June, it's early AM here and she's still in bed and it's our 39th wedding anniversary today and I haven't got her a present yet. Sigh!!!! what can you get a woman that's got everything [including me] for all that time.


----------

